# how to check injectors



## ozarkian (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello all. Great forum, lots of great info. I am new here and have spent the last 3 days searching the forum. I have found lots of helpful stuff and now i am at the point i need some help.
Perhaps my search criteria was not correct to find the info, so don't beat me up too bad.

1994 SE v6 4x4 5-speed. Problem: runs rough between 2200 and 2800 rpms
fine all other speeds.

I pulled codes, cleared , ran truck and pulled again. Code 51 injector circuit.

What is the procedure for check each injector for voltage?

Please be specific. I am not that great of a mechanic. I do have a great shop however and plenty of tools. Including a multi-meter. If you would be so kind as to tell me what to do next?

thanks.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you can email me directly and i will send you a fsm..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fuel injectors receive battery voltage to them and the ECM pulses them to ground to "fire" them. Checking voltage to the injectors is easy: unplug the injector(s), turn the key "on," and use a 12v. test lamp to check for power at the injector harness connector. If you want to test if the injector is being "fired," the best tool to use is a "noid light." Simply plug it into the injector harness connector and crank or start the engine. The light will "flash" if it's getting powered and if it's ground circuit is being "pulsed" to ground.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for the great info.


----------



## trnty121 (Dec 13, 2011)

its really help full one


----------

